# Where to get a jbj or Milwaukee co2 regulator in canada



## sasa (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi,

Anyone knows where to buy a jbj or Milwaukee co2 regulator in canada?

Thanks for the information


----------



## Scout (Apr 3, 2005)

I bought mine off ebay. Milwaukie for $71.95


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

I bought mine online from a US dealer, but you can try www.mops.ca
I order lots of stuff there, good service.

good luck! ;-)
And Welcome to A.P.C.! [smilie=k:


----------



## sasa (Apr 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your advise,

I decided to buy online a jbj (on ebay)

Sasa


----------

